# Awaiting shipping



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Just wondering how many peoples orders are currently in the "Awaiting shipping" state.

It might be my imagination but I'm sure I've seen a lot of posts where people are in the same position as myself. 
So just how many of us are there at the moment?

I'll start the count!!!

1


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

BW14, awaiting Shipping.    

2


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

BW15

Awaiting Shipping

3


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

BW20 - awaiting build. [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Red,it's best if they build it before they ship it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Red,it's best if they build it before they ship it.


Nah, fcuk it, I have asked for it in a box like a model kit, gonna make the bugger myself. Can't wait any longer. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> Scooby-Doo said:
> 
> 
> > Red,it's best if they build it before they ship it.
> ...


Might have less rattles that way as well :?


----------



## jsnellis (Aug 10, 2005)

NigelCBS said:


> Just wondering how many peoples orders are currently in the "Awaiting shipping" state.
> 
> It might be my imagination but I'm sure I've seen a lot of posts where people are in the same position as myself.
> So just how many of us are there at the moment?
> ...


I had my tt delivered 2 weeks ago but it was awaiting shipping for 4 weeks.

Lincoln Audi did loan me an A3 for the last 2 weeks and give me a Â£100 off my first service to make up for it a bit. But the waiting was hard work!

It was like..."your car will be here Monday" then on Monday it would be "It will be here on Friday" then the same would happen on Friday. And that went on fo 4 weeks.

Anyway, Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

Like you NigelCBS BW16 and "Awaiting Shipping"!!


----------



## TTSline (Jan 18, 2008)

mine was built 11/04..now have the shipping time which is anoher 4-6 weeks :?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Build week 17 for me ... *THIS WEEK *:!:

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

BW16 - Awaiting shipping

Thats 5 of us so far!!
wonder who gets theirs first


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how long the cars actually take to build - from start to finish (number of days).


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

I am not sure if you realise (apologies if you do), but it wont move from this status. It is over to your dealer to let you know whats going on (I think).

Anyways, best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey, we are in for a few exciting weeks then chaps..... you beauty!
I hope with all your excitement helps me with my wait! 

Great news Snake and Shoggers!
Really looking forward to seeing some more Ibis on the forum.
Are you both running on RS4's too??

I am gonna get another update tomorrow from AUK, hope that dates have been brought forward a tad.

Hey, you two......neither fancy the trip in June with NAN and co??
Should be a giggle! 2 or 3 Ibis TT's would be awesome! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Awaiting shipping.

Expec deliv 2nd May to me.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Does anyone know how long the cars actually take to build - from start to finish (number of days).


Well I heard on this forum that it takes a mere 10 hours to build!! I am of course now going to brace myself for the "get real" posts about to follow. But honestly , that is what I read.

Come on then..........


----------



## sc0rpi068 (Nov 28, 2007)

Awaiting Landing in the country......

June 8th..........


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

> Hey, you two......neither fancy the trip in June with NAN and co??
> Should be a giggle! 2 or 3 Ibis TT's would be awesome!


Hmmm... maybe - would be a good trip by the sounds of it.

One of the directors at work has just been on a drive to the lakes in his XKR Portfolio with a load of guys from the XKR enthusiasts forum. Hardknott pass was the toughest point he said with some right inclines and awesome roads.

He has a full itinerary that he has printed out for me as he wants to go again in his crossfire and told me to tag along if the car ever arrives!


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

shogbert said:


> BW16 - Awaiting shipping
> 
> Thats 5 of us so far!!
> wonder who gets theirs first


Must be due a boat soon if it's that easy to find 5 awaiting shipping.

:?

Dear Mr Audi, Please Please Please get a boat to put our TTs on.....

If only it was that easy, think I'll explode if I don't get a delivery date soon [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Getting really pissed off now,it's like waiting for christmas and some sod's nicked the advent calender.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Scoob, at least you have a car with your name on it.

Mine is still scattered in parts bins, and maybe even some parts are scrap aeroplanes ready to be recycled! :?

Hey talking of recycling, the sales guy who I bought my car from told me a 'story'. When the TT's first came out they got taken to Germany to test them around the Nurburgring.

Ten of them had a TT each and were told to put it through its paces. After a few scrapes, spins and bumps etc, they thought they were in for it as most would not be fit for re-sale........you know whats coming....... Audi said after the session that every one of them was being recycled to make new ones!!! believe it??? maybe??? sounded cool anyway! :lol:

Right, back to topic, Scoob, it will be here soon buddy!
May is only around the corner, matter of days away!
Hang in there, I am sure it will be worth it in the end. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Aussie Nick (Aug 29, 2007)

Picking up TOMORROW!!!!

Wahoo!!


----------



## SimbaTT (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice one Aussie Nick - Ready for an Anzac day blast....

Where did you buy?


----------



## Aussie Nick (Aug 29, 2007)

Got it at Audi Five Docks. They had the exact spec I was after and were ok on price, so it was easy.

Cool building too, first in the world of the new Audi dealership format.

http://audifivedock.audi.com.au/Company ... 233&s=1834


----------



## SimbaTT (Sep 12, 2007)

Got mine there as well. Again - had exact spec which was lucky as I didn't want to wait more than a month!

Audi Five Dock were in the crappy dealership down the road. Their new one is pretty impressive.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Audi five dock... pretty impressive I hope the service is as good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Build week 17 for me ... *THIS WEEK *:!:
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Snake, did you dealer indicate how long it 'should' be after build week, when your TT will arrive?

You on 17, me 20, makes sense that mine is being built around 12th May. I guess yours might be with you when mine is being built, then when mine is being built you will be driving around in yours. Then 3 weeks after that I should get mine and driving around in it.

[smiley=help.gif] [smiley=help.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > Build week 17 for me ... *THIS WEEK *:!:
> ...


Now then mate.

Week 17 build for me with anticipated delivery to Dealer week 21 - I hope to take delivery on or around Sat 24th or early week 22 :roll:


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Now then mate.
> 
> Week 17 build for me with anticipated delivery to Dealer week 21 - I hope to take delivery on or around Sat 24th or early week 22 :roll:


Bugger!

Mine is built next week (woohoo, although no change in build week like some others  ) but my dealer estimated collection in the 2nd week in May. This sounds like a tad optimistic now. :?


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

I was told by the dealer that he's seen car's sit in "Awating Shipping" for 3 weeks. Despite what some people have said in this thread the dealers do get informed when the car is "Shipped". I'm pretty friendly with the sales guy at my dealer as this is my 3rd car from him so trust his word. He is currently sending me emails everyday (at my request) to tell me if there is any change.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

If it helps any, sure it won't, here is my time line. This was late last year (UK).

19 Jul :: Ordered TTC 2.0 
04 Sep :: Production confirmed 
14 Sep :: BW = 42 confirmed 
10 Oct :: Checkpoint 8, awaiting transportation to docks (2 'ish weeks to go?) 
23 Oct :: It's on the ship, Grimsby bound 
26 Oct :: In transit to the dealer 
2 Nov :: Got it.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

They obviously wait till they have a ship load full of cars to send and this could vary your delivery by approx +/- 2 to 3 weeks.

If you are really lucky your car could complete production and make the last few slots on the ship a day or two later.


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> They obviously wait till they have a ship load full of cars to send and this could vary your delivery by approx +/- 2 to 3 weeks.
> 
> If you are really lucky your car could complete production and make the last few slots on the ship a day or two later.


If you are unlucky the ship lands on a sandbank in the Channel.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> If you are unlucky the ship lands on a sandbank in the Channel


Only if it's full of red TTS's


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok, here is an aerial photo of Port Emden in Germany, first one to spot their car wins!


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW!!! Look at all those Ibis white ones!!!!


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

I know, common as muck!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Look at ALL the black ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

THERE'S MINE!!! ROW E SLOT 83! YEAH BABY!!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Had a call off the dealer today, mines 'awaiting shipping' (BW17) and he said if I'm lucky I could have it by the end of the week, if not it could be next week. A tad optimistic I think, still expecting it in a minimum of 3 weeks time!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Mine was BW 14 and still "awaiting shipping".BW 17 and delivery next week !!!!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

I've not got it yet Scoob!


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

> Ok, here is an aerial photo of Port Emden in Germany, first one to spot their car wins!


Spoke to admin at dealership and apparently mine was transported to Emden yesterday, so is awaiting shipping somewhere amongst that lot!
She said there is a bit of a backlog and realistically she doesnt expect it to get on a ship til back end of next week... then it takes a week til the dealer gets it. (apparently)

I'm guessing this is the bit that goes really slow now!!!


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

shogbert said:


> > Ok, here is an aerial photo of Port Emden in Germany, first one to spot their car wins!
> 
> 
> Spoke to admin at dealership and apparently mine was transported to Emden yesterday, so is awaiting shipping somewhere amongst that lot!
> ...


Slow and painful!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Come on lads, how many more sleeps to it comes?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeeeeeeees, mine could be built by now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The closer I get to taking delivery, the slower the time seams to go ... was it like that for everyone ?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Jeeeeeeees, mine could be built by now [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> The closer I get to taking delivery, the slower the time seams to go ... was it like that for everyone ?


It was, but then I went on holiday for a week so it wasn't so bad. Got a call while on holiday, collected the afternoon I came back. Perfect.


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

> It was, but then I went on holiday for a week so it wasn't so bad. Got a call while on holiday, collected the afternoon I came back. Perfect.


I'm hoping to tell a similar story. Go one Hol's 2nd May, am hoping to come home to it the following week!!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow, there's a pattern emerging here 

I have a weeks holiday scheduled for the week before I expect to take delivery ... could even be get back on the Friday, pick up TT the next day on the saturday


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Rang my dealers admin lady today for the (I've lost count!) time....apparently they are getting cars delivered that are still showing on the system as awaiting shipping!!!

So now she has no idea where it is in the system 

She's promised to check the daily sheet of deliveries they get that, lists cars arriving on the transporter the next day, and ring me as soon as she spots it.

I had next week booked off work in the hope I could take delivery....cancelled the leave before I left work tonight so now expecting sods law to kick in and delivery to the dealers Friday :?


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for giving me a glimmer of hope Nigel, and raising my spirits slightly. If mine turns up suddenly I will be extremely happy! 

I'm finding the waiting really hard and I'm really pessimistic about it getting here for the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I've got to the point now that I don't particularly care when it turns up,can't believe that Audi are unable to tell me where the car is three weeks after it was "supposedly" built.Fed up with everybody telling me that they have no idea where the car is.


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Scooby... I felt like that after they told me it was confirmed for BW12 and I only found out they were lying a week later when I called Audi UK and they told me it was down for BW16!
I was just bored of everyone asking when my car was going to be here and me just picking a date out of thin air...

Now I actually know its built and will be here soon, the excitement is starting to come back


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

That boat should be full of ibis white pups next month


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

NigelCBS said:


> Rang my dealers admin lady today for the (I've lost count!) time....apparently they are getting cars delivered that are still showing on the system as awaiting shipping!!!
> 
> So now she has no idea where it is in the system
> 
> ...


I did say earlier in the thread that "Awaiting Shipping" is the last status in the AUK system, after that the dealer should be keeping track of it. When I got mine, the dealer knew where it was (Boat, Docks, Transporter etc), AUK don't know once it leave them. Maybe someone wiser than me can confirm this, or not.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

All is forgiven,in dealers today.


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> All is forgiven,in dealers today.


Great news  ...here's hoping mine landed on the same boat [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Scooby-Doo said:


> All is forgiven,in dealers today.


What date did you order again Scoob??


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

_*Redcar*_, I ordered it on 2nd December but the dealer didn't have a slot until February.I was offered an immediate slot at the end of December by another dealer 90 miles away for delivery late March early April but decided to stay with Swansea Audi.

_*NigelCbs*_ I hope yours was on the boat as well,the last few weeks are the worst,especially when you can't be given any updates.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Any further updates from anyone :?:

I now know mine completed build last week and will be shipped "some time" in May.

Delivery likely to be towards the back end of May.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Scooby-Doo said:


> BW14, awaiting Shipping.
> 
> 2


Well, IIRC, someone is picking up today!


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Phoned AUK yesterday as this week is my build week. They really are a bunch of muppets. :x

Phoned to ask at what stage it was at (maybe a bit optimistic), told me that they didn't know and that I would have it in 12 weeks  Last week they told me it was in build.

I've given up phoning them now :?

Dealer still reckons mid-may, I don't think there is a hope in hell.

I was kind of relaxed about it up to now, but I'm struggling a bit with these last few weeks.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

mark_s said:


> Phoned AUK yesterday as this week is my build week. They really are a bunch of muppets. :x
> 
> Phoned to ask at what stage it was at (maybe a bit optimistic), told me that they didn't know and that I would have it in 12 weeks  Last week they told me it was in build.
> 
> ...


Try calling again today, system is updated on Tuesday. What stage was at the last time you were given a proper answer?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

mark_s said:


> Phoned AUK yesterday as this week is my build week. They really are a bunch of muppets. :x
> 
> Phoned to ask at what stage it was at (maybe a bit optimistic), told me that they didn't know and that I would have it in 12 weeks  Last week they told me it was in build.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell Mark ... you ordered in October and had build week 18

I ordered in February and got build week 17 (last week) and it was built to schedule.

How can there be so much massive difference between Dealers.

As for Audi quoting you 12 weeks from point of build, well thats just crazeeee


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> Well, IIRC, someone is picking up today


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Scooby-Doo said:


> > Well, IIRC, someone is picking up today


Still on then, good news. 8)


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

About 2.00 pm. The heavy rain is due at at 1.00 pm.    Dealer did say they'd put it in their handover bay which means I can check it over in the dry.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Scooby-Doo said:


> > Well, IIRC, someone is picking up today


Good news mate! Hope the pickup goes smoothly, pics required for all of us who are waiting.



Snake Pliskin said:


> mark_s said:
> 
> 
> > Phoned AUK yesterday as this week is my build week. They really are a bunch of muppets.
> ...


Tell me about it mate!

The way that my orders went, Redcar_TT will have his before me!!!!!  :lol: :? :wink:

The most annoying thing is that you get a different story each time you phone. I might take sane eric's advice and call today for an update.

I don't get why the systems are only updated twice a week. The production status must be changing all the time, how is it possible to catch the car in each of the production stages?


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Mark, sorry to hear you've STILL not got your car. Definitely a lesson in allocation numbers there, given that yours went onto the system on the same day as mine. One thing I noticed was that my car seemed to spend nearly a week in the paintshop, then showed awaiting ship for a week or two, then suddenly it was in the UK. The stages didn't add up, but the dealer estimate was closer than AUK. Your dealer may be closer to the mark than you realise.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

penfold said:


> Hi Mark, sorry to hear you've STILL not got your car. Definitely a lesson in allocation numbers there, given that yours went onto the system on the same day as mine. One thing I noticed was that my car seemed to spend nearly a week in the paintshop, then showed awaiting ship for a week or two, then suddenly it was in the UK. The stages didn't add up, but the dealer estimate was closer than AUK. Your dealer may be closer to the mark than you realise.


Yep, maybe there needs to be more visibility from Audi or from the dealers about how the whole order process works.

How you enjoying the car anyway, is it as awesome as it looks?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are build week 18 Mark I am sure it will get built this week and hopefully like me you will get a call from your Dealer towards the end of the week confirming your car is built once they get notification from Audi.

Once you "know" your car is built is does make you feel a lot better - even if you don't know exactly when you'll take delivery .. at least the car is made and you are over that hurdle.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> If you are build week 18 Mark I am sure it will get built this week and hopefully like me you will get a call from your Dealer towards the end of the week confirming your car is built once they get notification from Audi.
> 
> Once you "know" your car is built is does make you feel a lot better - even if you don't know exactly when you'll take delivery .. at least the car is made and you are over that hurdle.


Fingers crossed then!

Have you got a date to collect yours yet?


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Mark S:


> Bloody hell Mark ... you ordered in October and had build week 18


That's a long wait ! Worse time for me was BW to dealer.The car seems to dissappear for a few weeks.If you're BW18 (this week)the next few weeks are going to be difficult.
Ordered mine 02/12/07 and was told delivery mid-end of May,so its a few weeks early.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2008)

You got it then Scoob!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm off down to the dealers at lunch time to pick my courtesy car up! 
They are giving it me because of the stupidly long wait (ordered mid October - BW16).

I will also get an update while I am there, as mine was at the port awaiting shipping last week. It might even be in the country!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

mark_s said:


> Snake Pliskin said:
> 
> 
> > If you are build week 18 Mark I am sure it will get built this week and hopefully like me you will get a call from your Dealer towards the end of the week confirming your car is built once they get notification from Audi.
> ...


No mate, no firmed or fixed delivery date :?

Just a brooooooad "MAY"


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Picked up... A3 1.8T with s-tronic... not bad.

Was also shown the printout from the system.
Mine arrived at the Port 22/4/08
Dealer reckons about 10 day wait til it gets on ship.
He is quite confident it will be on a ship by the end of this week, then dealers will get it by wednesday next week, and I can collect by end of next week.
Lets see what happens!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

shogbert said:


> Picked up... A3 1.8T with s-tronic... not bad.
> 
> Was also shown the printout from the system.
> Mine arrived at the Port 22/4/08
> ...


Well done for getting the free loan car Shog [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Sounds like another batch of "our cars" will be on their way soon :wink:


----------



## llewell77 (Mar 10, 2008)

Shogbert said:


> Picked up... A3 1.8T with s-tronic... not bad.
> 
> Was also shown the printout from the system.
> Mine arrived at the Port 22/4/08
> ...


I hope your dealer is right. Mine was BW16 too and I know it went in to production a week early. I can't get anything fromt eh dealer other than it's "Awaiting Shipment".


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

I've just got my collection date (finally) 

1st May.....I can't wait 

Off to work out how many seconds that is now :roll:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

NigelCBS said:


> I've just got my collection date (finally)
> 
> 1st May.....I can't wait
> 
> Off to work out how many seconds that is now :roll:


You git - delivery on Thursday

* cough cough * I mean excellent news 

Just thought - on Thursday I can say I am getting my car "this month" 

Make sure you post some pics 8)


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

> I hope your dealer is right. Mine was BW16 too and I know it went in to production a week early. I can't get anything fromt eh dealer other than it's "Awaiting Shipment".


Just ask them to check if it has arrived at the port yet. There is a checkpoint on the system for this.

From my glance at the sheet, after this point there is "On Ship" then another 2 points pretty much meaning it has arrived in the UK.
Dealer tells me that at this point, they will have a due date for when it will be at the dealer.

Your dealer might have just written "awaiting shipping" on your card and when you call and ask, they might just be looking at that and not on the system. This is what happened to me with the confusion between BW12 and confirmed BW16. As soon as I spoke to the admin person instead of the salesperson I got more detailed info.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

How many checkpoints are there and do you know what they are?


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

NigelCBS said:


> I've just got my collection date (finally)
> 
> 1st May.....I can't wait
> 
> Off to work out how many seconds that is now :roll:


When did you recieve the call?


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

I've been told that mine is on the ship now. It's due in at the docks on Thursday so the dealer reckons I could pick it up at the tail end of next week.


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

leejgilb said:


> NigelCBS said:
> 
> 
> > I've just got my collection date (finally)
> ...


Lunchtime today.....feeling strangely calm again now I know dates again...that won't last as Thursday approaches 

150,363 seconds to go :!:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

NigelCBS said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > NigelCBS said:
> ...


Well that's great news! Bet you can't wait. Strangely though I had a BW15, (one earlier than your own), was told it was built a week earlier and have been told today that it is still awaiting shipping! Doubts it'll be here this week.

Don't like the idea of the seconds business though. Makes it seem miles away again to me! :lol:


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

You're lucky, I was BW15, one week before yours, yet I get mine one week later than you. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

virtuesoft said:


> You're lucky, I was BW15, one week before yours, yet I get mine one week later than you. It doesn't make sense.


That's two of us!!


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

NigelCBS said:


> leejgilb said:
> 
> 
> > NigelCBS said:
> ...


 :lol: Don't know if that sounds longer or not!

Having taken sane erics advice, i phoned AUK again. This time I was told it had passed or was past checkpoint 8, which either means it is awaiting transport to the dock, is at the dock, is on the boat or is in the country! I don't know whether to believe her as I was told yesterday that it would start build this week, and last week I was told it was in build. :?

Things might just be looking up though


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

You must have your car by now Scoob! Get the photos up!

I'm getting excited now, BW17 so its got to be here in the next week or two!

The sooner it arrives the better, the warning lights are appearing on my A3, need to get rid of it soon before it costs me more money, ha ha!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Today I can finally say ...

I get my car *THIS MONTH* 8)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Not that its a big issue or anything of course


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Snake Pliskin said:


> Today I can finally say ...
> 
> I get my car *THIS MONTH* 8)
> 
> ...


Me too dude!! Oh the excitement!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Boyner (Mar 5, 2008)

I got told yesterday that it was on the boat, so it should be a couple of weeks now!!

cheers

Boyner


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Aint it great that a piece of metal can make you this excited


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

I've just been told that the ship has arrived today and the car should be delivered to the dealer on Wednesday. I will be picking it up a week on Saturday!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Rang the dealer today and was told my cars on the boat!!! Should land at the dealers next week, if so I can pick it up a week on saturday!

How am I going to sleep until then!


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

sounds like they are coming through well at the moment :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

Great news guys! 

What build weeks did you have???
Remind me - my head is spinning with all dates flying around.

Just judging turnaround at the current rate of weeks.

Mine is BW20, so should start to take shape in the next week or so.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just heard that the shipping line Audi use have industrial problems and won't be shipping any cars in the immediate future.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

:roll:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Redcar_TT said:


> :roll:


dont worry mate the ibis are on VIP ships :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry did I forget to add :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

> dont worry mate the ibis are on VIP ships


"ships" plural, being the operative word. :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry did I forget to add :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Don't make us nervous like that 

Those of us in the very last stages of waiting are on a knife edge [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Just heard that the shipping line Audi use have industrial problems and won't be shipping any cars in the immediate future.


Pictures just in from Sky news...










Sorry lads.


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

Fracking hell ... do they really pile containers THAT high ?


----------



## dgc4rter (Feb 9, 2008)

Had a letter from the dealers yesterday and thought "eh up", it's probably to say there's a delay on my car :x To my surprise, it was to say that my car was awaiting shipping and delivery would be in about 10 - 14 days time.  It was scheduled for a May 13th build date and was told it was confirmed for production a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

dgc4rter said:


> Had a letter from the dealers yesterday and thought "eh up", it's probably to say there's a delay on my car :x To my surprise, it was to say that my car was awaiting shipping and delivery would be in about 10 - 14 days time.  It was scheduled for a May 13th build date and was told it was confirmed for production a couple of weeks ago.


10-14 days? Hope so mate. I've been waiting almost 4 weeks since I was told Awaiting Shipping. Still no car!


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

Had a call from the dealers... and mine hasnt got on a ship this week!
It arrived at the port 22nd April, and it will still be sat there 13 days later on Monday! They are "hopeful" it will ship next week, and I *might* have it 2 weeks today...


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

shogbert said:


> Had a call from the dealers... and mine hasnt got on a ship this week!
> It arrived at the port 22nd April, and it will still be sat there 13 days later on Monday! They are "hopeful" it will ship next week, and I *might* have it 2 weeks today...


Flippin hope so ... I hope to get my pup 3 weeks tomorrow


----------



## shogbert (Nov 5, 2007)

I've been *hoping* to get mine for over a month.
Everytime they give me a week for something, I always add 2 weeks on just so I dont get disappointed when it doesnt happen!


----------



## TTBoy08 (May 1, 2008)

How long was it after you ordered it they started to get in contact?

Ordered mines yesterday and they said it would be late june, early july but buy some of the stories i have read here i doubt it will be that soon


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Well after my false dawn of delivery on the 1st May I've just had confirmation from the dealer that they have my car on site 

Roll on next Thursday :roll:


----------



## KW83 (May 2, 2008)

Had a call from the dealer today to say its on the ship now and they will give me a delivery date on tuesday? Does this sound about right?


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Based on my experience don't believe the delivery date until they have it on their site :?

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=114940 for what happened :roll:


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

KW83 said:


> Had a call from the dealer today to say its on the ship now and they will give me a delivery date on tuesday? Does this sound about right?


I had this call too. To the letter almost. Hope to collect next Thur all being well, but like others, I'm not holding up much hope.


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep, I'm getting a delivery date on Tuesday too. However my dealer said that the ship arrived yesterday and they expect the car to be delivered to their site on Tuesday/Wednesday. That could be a load of rubbish though!

Like you guys I'm waiting until it gets to the dealer before I get excited!


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Right then.

KW83 & viruesoft

RACE YA!


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Confirmed today that mines is in shipping too! Wonder if they all shared the same boat. 

This is good news, as it was only meant to be built this week, but it seems to have went in a few days earlier. Was told by AUK that it was built on Monday/Tuesday, feck I can't even remember I've been told so many different stories :lol:

Dealer reckons 2 weeks :roll: . Pity, its my birthday next week, that would have been a great present.


----------



## Christiaan (Feb 22, 2008)

Had the call today that the wife's TT landed in UK yesterday and will be in the dealership on tuesday. Obviously it was on the VIP ship as it is Ibis White :lol:


----------



## KW83 (May 2, 2008)

Just hope the information is correct, sounds like a few are expecting to pick up shortly, I will keep you updated.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

There are going to be quite a few happy people about next week by the sound of it,like buses,you wait for one for ages and then six turn up all at once. :lol:


----------

